# glider instructors question



## weiss (15 Dec 2007)

This is question to stuff mostly.  I know air cadets in BC continiously having trouble finding glider instructors.  Funny thing is - I am having trouble finding who is taking applications so to speak.  Can someone please (this board here is the last resort) connect me with the right person?  PM me

thank you kindly

weiss


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Dec 2007)

Try asking the Officers in your Flight.


----------



## futuresoldier (15 Dec 2007)

You could start by asking somebody at your sqn. that has completed their glider scholarship, or your Trg O might be able to give you some information on it.


----------



## weiss (15 Dec 2007)

It would have been too easy.  There is no such thing as "my flight", I am not air cadet.


----------



## Roy Harding (15 Dec 2007)

weiss said:
			
		

> It would have been too easy.  There is no such thing as "my flight", I am not air cadet.



Then go visit the local Air Cadet Squadron.  They may not have the answer (like me), but they may have the contacts necessary to GET you the answer.

Your post WAS in the Cadet/CIC thread - it's natural to assume you are a Cadet.



Roy


----------



## bartbandyrfc (15 Dec 2007)

Assuming you are a gliding instructor already, or an experienced glider pilot who can qualify quickly, you will need to contact the Regional Cadet Air Operations Officer in the province where you live.  I believe the Regional Cadet Air Ops O in BC works at Comox.  They will inform you of their needs.  By the way, most instructor positions in the spring and fall are unpaid. Only the summer camps and certain positions at the gliding zones are paid positions.

I would not be surprised if they told you that they have no shortage of gliding instructors. Many young cadets move up through the qualifications and become instructors within the cadet system.  It's a free way to fly, so there is usually no shortage of raw material.

Cheers.


----------



## futuresoldier (15 Dec 2007)

This might help answer your question:

http://www.cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/5205_b.pdf

Also you can scroll down and find this:
    





> f.   Regional Gliding School (RGS) Establishments.  These are composed
> of officers who are employed to meet the regional gliding
> training needs of Air Cadets.



http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/049-06_e.asp


----------



## catalyst (15 Dec 2007)

www.cadets.net/pac/rgs

They would be the ones to contact.


----------



## weiss (15 Dec 2007)

Catalyst thank you, I couldn't find that particular page for some reason.  I guess I have got all I needed.


----------

